# Make Mushroom Bacon!



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Almost sounds like a waste of good mushroom, but i am still gunna have to try it. Just out of curiosity.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Sparky23 said:


> Almost sounds like a waste of good mushroom, but i am still gunna have to try it. Just out of curiosity.


I have a couple of friends that grow them in the house
all winter and are always looking for a new way to use
them.
The one just tried it, liked it and said they might
be good on a salad.
I've never tried shiitakes, but he compared them
to morels.
I'll have to buy some and give them a try soon.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

****akes are very good, i would say they are my favorite as far as mushrooms you can buy at the store.


----------

